# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  14 января - Ночной Клуб "Зимний" - DJ DANCER (Официальный диджей группы Sun Stroke Project) - Участник Евровидения 2010

## Crazy_ed

DJ DANCER (Официальный диджей группы Sun Stroke Project) - Участник Евровидения 2010

Первое знакомство с профессией ди-джея у юного в те года Dj Димы Dancer произошло еще в школьные годы, под его началом в средней школе № 14 г.Тираполя проходили дискотеки , именно тогда в 2002 году и произошло первое знакомство с профессиональным ди-джейским оборудованием. В то время Dj Дима Dancer и не подозревал, что профессия ди-джея его будет сопровождать по жизни. 
Первую свою дискотеку провёл в школе , а позже в 2005г. начал подрабатывать в одном из ночных клубов г.Тирасполя (Плазма ). Зная только поверхностные основы в сведение музыки и обладая огромным желанием, под предводительством резидентов «Плазмы», Dj Дима Dancer овладевает техникой сведения и построения сетов. В 2005 году Dj Дима Dancer становится резидентом Плазмы.
Со временем, хобби стало полноценной работой, появились выступления в разных клубах г. Тирасполя и Бендер, таких как «Евро», «Экватор». Зимой 2007 г Dj Дима Dancer становится резидентом клуба Евро. Участие в ярких вечеринках, опенейрах, определило дальнейшую судьбу Dj Димы Dancer, связанную с клубной культурой. В конце 2008 года Dj Дима Dancer становиться арт-директором клуба Евро. И это было только начало успешной карьеры .

В период с Мая по июль 2009 года Dj Дима Dancer становится резидентом летнего ночного клуба «Шок Шоу» . Далее в августе вместе с Dj Gibb и MC Sim создают промо группу ЖАРА . Яркие вечеринки организованные Dj Дима Dancer и промо группой собирали множество клабберов и любителей клубной культуры в различных клубах Тирасполя и Бендер. Параллельно Dj Диму Dancer не перестают приглашать хедлайнером на яркие вечеринки различных городов. Именно в этот период состоялось знакомство с группы «Sunstroke Project», благодаря которой о Dj Дима Dancer узнали во многих клубах других городов Украины, Молдовы и Румынии.Сотрудничество с командой происходит до сих пор. В настоящее время, Dj Дима Dancer является резидентом клуба Зимний(Одесса) ,а так же продолжает принимать участие в вечеринках и гастролировать по Украине и Молдове. 
За все время своей карьеры Dj Дима Dancer посетил множество городов Украины ,Молдовы и Румынии :Одесса,(клуб Зимний,Палладиум,Кипяток,Карамель,Итака), Измаил(Х-Club), Киев(Barsky,Хамелон), Херсон (Амиго),Запорожье (Platinum) Кишинев ( Star-trek , Military , Decadance , Dance planet ,Sargon , Booz time , Studio… и др.) Кагул ( Спейс )Комрат (Манолис) Бухарест (D?j? vu ) Констанция ( Wish club) и др.

Мужчинам вход 100 грн
Девушкам вход 80 грн

----------

